# الاقسام المريخية > اعمدة - أخبار - الصحافة الرياضية >  >  صحيفة المنبر  الاثنين  10 أكتوبر 2011

## عجبكو

*قطع شك 




السمؤال عبد الباقي




المنتخب لا يتجزأ يا هؤلاء !!


* غريب وعجيب أمر الأهلة .. وهم يقدمون مصلحتهم وإن كانت على باطل على المصلحة العامة.. وهم الذين يتشدقون بالوطنية ويجعلونها من الشعارات الزائفة في كل خطبهم ولقاءاتهم وكتاباتهم.

* ومباراة المنتخب أمس الأول أمام غانا .. كشفت ذلك بصورة جلية وواضحة وإن كانت معلومة للجميع من قبل.

* وحتى الأمس القريب .. كنت أعتقد أن تلك الفئة التي تهتف في المدرجات في كل مباراة للمنتخب .. وتهتف ضد مازدا وتتدخل في وضع التشكيل وطريقة الإستبدال في الفريق.. وتهتف ضد لاعب معين .. حتى يتم إستبداله بلاعب آخر.. كانت تلك بالنسبة لي هي ثلة من الجماهير المتعلجة لفوز فريقها المشفقة عليه منتخبها.

* ولكن مباراة غانا الأخيرة كشفت الأمر بجلاء.. وخاصة تلك الأجندة التي يقودها الأهلة فيما بينهم .. حتى تصبح واقع معاش ليتعامل به الجميع.. نتيجة عمل منظم.

* فقبل المباراة استنفر أولتراس الهلال عضويته وجماهيره.. وكل الروابط التي تتبع له من موج أزرق وأسود ورابطة مركزية وغيرها.. حتى يكونوا كتلة تشجيعية واحدة.. فوالله حينما سمعت هذا النبأ .. أفرحي كثيراً وأكبرت في هؤلاء المجموعة من المشجعين.. ليتكاتفوا جميعا لتشجيع الوطن.

* ونفس القدر كان لأولتراس المريخ دور كبير في التعبئة وإستجلاب عضويته من أجل الوقوف خلف المنتخب.. دون أن يأتيهم أي تنسيق من الأهلة ورابطهم.

* ولكن ما تفاجأنا به في المباراة .. أنهم لم يكونوا يشجعون المنتخب الوطني.. بل تحولوا بعد خمس دقائق فقط.. إلى الهتاف للاعب واحد فقط .. وهو كاركيا مهاجم الهلال.

* فكيف لمشجعين يأتون لتشجيع المنتخب .. فيتحولوا بعد خمس دقائق فقط من إنطلاقة المباراة .. للهتاف بإشراك لاعب أخر.. وهم يهتفون (كاريكا.. كاريكا).

* فكان لذلك الهتاف الأثر السلبي على أداء اللاعبين في الملعب .. وتسبب في تشتيت فكر بكري المدينة.. وقلق ومهند.. بإعتبارهم أكثر القريبين من التسجيل في المنتخب.

* والغريب في الأمر .. أن هناك بعض الزملاء.. حينما يمرر أحد لاعبي المريخ تمريرة خاطئة يكيلون بالإساءات له ولمدربه.. وحينما يخطئ أحد لاعبي الهلال يصمتون صمت أهل القبور.

* فيا إخوتي .. المنتخب الوطني لا يعرف مريخ وهلال .. بل هو السودان.. وأي لاعب به يجب أن يحترم .. ويجد المؤازرة والدعم.. فالصيحات ضد الشغيل والباشا وبلة وقلق والتي سمعانها بالأمس .. سقطة كبرى في حق الوطن .. يا أهل الوطنية وهلال الوطنية..!!!.

تأكيدات

* أخطأ مهند في أكثر من خمس تمريرات.. منها إثنين كادتا أن تلجا شباك المعز.. فلن نسمع صوت من الجمهور يهتف ضده.. وأخطأ بكري وخليفة وكاريكا ومهند وبشة.. ولكن لم نسمع صوتاً للجماهير..!! إذا ماذا يعني ذلك؟

* بالتأكيد يعني شيء واحد لا غيره.. وهو الفارق الكبير بين عقلية المشجع الهلالي المتعصبة صاحبة الإنتماء الضيق.. وقومية وسعة فهم إدارك المشجع المريخي تجاه المنتخب الوطني ومن يمثله في الملعب.

* حقيقة هي ظاهرة يستوجب بترها على الفور..فالمنتخب تشجيعه ليس بالإنتماءات.. وعلى مشجعي الإنتماءات الضيقة أن يجلسوا في بيوتهم خير من الدخول للإستادات لتشويه صورة الأخرين.

* أكد مازدا على أن قائد الهلال وكابتن المنتخب قد تهرب من أداء ضريبة والوطن.. فلم يعتذر .. ولم يسأل عن المنتخب الوطني على الرغم من أنه قائده.. وهذا يتطلب المساءلة من الإتحاد العام لهذا اللاعب.. ونتمنى من الإتحاد العام أن يستصحب معه في مساءلة هيثم (دية قلق) وهي عقوبة الـ20 مليون التي فرضها الإتحاد بسبب تخلف قلق عن رحلة المنتخب لمرض والدته يرحمها الله.

* كان لي الشرف الكبير وأنا أطل عبر الأثير في إذاعة صوت القوات المسلحة (إف إم 97) أمس الأول في مرنامج منبر الرياضة.. فكان جل البرنامج مخصص للمنتخب الوطني ومباراته أمام غانا.

* كان الحديث عن الوطن جميلاً وذا طابع خاص يشعرك بأنك أحد كتائب صقور الجديان في إذاعة حماة السوادان (القوات المسلحة).. فالشكر أجزله للإخوة ياسين الشرف معد البرنامج ومقدمه عبد الوهاب.

* حيث جاءت حلقة أمس الأول إمتداداً لحلقة جميلة ورائعة خلال برنامج على ضفاف النيل الأزرق يوم الخميس الماضي.. والذي كنت أحد ضيوفه برفقة الزملاء ابراهيم باترا ونادر عطا من صحيفة المشاهد.. وكان البرنامج مخصص للصحافة الرياضية وتداعيات الأحداث السابقة التي تفجرت بالمجلس القومي للصحافة والمطبوعات

.

* وبلا شك كانت حلقة ناجحة في الإعداد وكيفية الأسئلة وطريقة طرحها..فالشكر والتحية للقسم الرياضي بالإذاعة برئاسة الزميل عصام أحمد منصور.. وناجي محمد الأمين ويس وعبد الوهاب.

قفلة كلام

* المنتخب لا يتجزأ يا هؤلاء.

* وقطعاً سنلتقي بإذن الله إن كان في العمر بقية.
*

----------


## طارق حامد

*يؤدي فريق كرة القدم بنادي المريخ مساء اليوم تدريبه الأول عقب عودته فجر أمس من العاصمة المصرية القاهرة بعد أن عقد معسكرا تحضيريا ناجحا بمدينة ستة أكتوبر إستمر قرابة الأسبوعين أدي خلاله تدريبات تخللتها تجربتين إعداديتين أمام بيشتيل وإتصلات بني سويف ، ونفذ الجهاز الفني برنامجا تدريبيا بمشاركة عدد مقدر من اللاعبين وساهمت فترة المعسكر في تأهيل مجموعة إبتعدت فترة عن الملاعب
                        	*

----------


## طارق حامد

*وأعتبر المدرب حسام البدري أن المعسكر حقق أهدافه تماما على الرغم من غياب عدد من اللاعبين لإنضمامهم لمعسكر المنتخب الوطني الأول مبينا أن الفريق إستفاد كثيرا من فترة توقف المنافسة لافتا إلى أن فائدة المعسكر ستظهر في الفترة المقبلة مع إنطلاقة التنافس مشيرا إلى أنهم يستهدفون اللقب ويسعون بقوة من أجل تحقيقه وشدد مدرب المريخ على الإهتمام أكثر والتركيز على مباراة هلال كادوقلي بإعتبارها التنقل الآخير للفرقة الحمراء خارج قواعدها موضحا أن الأمتار الآخيرة من التنافس تتطلب التركيز والثقة بالنفس والإيمان بالقدرات ونوه إلى أن فريقه يعتبر الأقرب للقب من بين جميع الأندية ولكنه حذر من الطموح المتباين لأندية الممتاز والصراع الشرس لتحسين المراكز أو تفادي شبح الهبوط واضعا ثقته الكاملة في اللاعبين وإمكانية تجاوزهم لكافة المواقف الصعبة متمنيا أن يحالفهم التوفيق ويسعدوا قاعدتهم العريضة بالثنائية .
                        	*

----------


## طارق حامد

*الحضري يصل اليوم 
بحسب إتفاقه مع مدير الكرة العميد مدني الحارث ينتظر أن يصل حارس مرمي المريخ عصام الحضري إلى البلاد فجر اليوم بعد أن منح إذنا خاصا وسينضم الحارس المخضرم للتدريبات مع زملائه مساء اليوم إستعدادا لمباراة هلال كادوقلي الخميس المقبل لحساب الجولة التاسعة للدوري الممتاز في دورته الثانية وسيكون اللاعب على رأس اللائحة التي سيعتمدها المدرب في المباراة ،ولم يشارك اللاعب في التجربتين التحضيريتين اللتين أداهما الفريق في معسكره التحضيري بالقاهرة وتعرض لعقوبات مالية أثارت حفيظته وتسببت في توتر علاقته بمواطنه حسام البدري بعد أن وصل متأخرا وقبيل لحظات قليلة من مباراة بيشتيل بينما لم يلتزم بالتوجيهات في المباراة الثانية وغادر غاضبا ولم يجلس على دكة البدلاء بعد أن أجري تدريبات خاصة ..وفي حال عدم وصول اللاعب اليوم كما تفق مع مجلس الادارة وماتردد حول تصريحات اللاعب بعدم صرفه لمستحقاته ووجود متاخرات طرف النادي بجانب ماتناولته العديد من المواقع حول نيته بفسخ تعاقده مع النادي سيقوم المجلس بتجديد تهديده للحضري بالذهاب للفيفا لتكون هي الفصل بين النادي واللاعب.
                        	*

----------


## طارق حامد

*وعلى صعيد آخر لن يكون مدافع المريخ الدولي محمد على الخضر سفاري ضمن خيارات الجهاز الفني في مباراة هلال كادوقلي لعدم الجهوذية البدنية وعلى الرغم من أن اللاعب تعافي تماما من الإصابة التي تعرض لها وأبعدته فترة طويلة إلا أنه يحتاج لتأهيل وإعداد سيستمر فترة طويلة وأفادت مصادر مؤكدة أن اللاعب لن يكون جاهزا للمشاركة قبل شهر على الأقل الأمر الذي يعني أنه سيكون خارج حسابات المدرب حتى نهاية الموسم ويفضل الهاز الفني والمعد البدني عدم المغامرة باللاعب حتى تكتمل جاهزيته تماما حتى لا يتعرض لمضاعفات ويبتعد مرة أخري ويبدو سفاري عازما على العودة ويجتهد بقوة في التدريبات .
                        	*

----------


## طارق حامد

*المنتخب الجزائري قد حقق فوزا معنويا على ضيفه منتخب إفريقيا الوسطى بهدفين دون رد في الجولة ذاتها بنفس التوقيت، ليبقى في المركز الثالث بثماني نقاط متخلفا عن منافسه بفارق الأهداف.
وكانت منتخبات مالى وغينيا وزامبيا وليبيا والسنغال وبوركينا فاسو والنيجر وساحل العاج وغانا وأنجولا وبوتسوانا وتونس، إلى جانب المغرب، قد تأهلت بعد ختام مبارياتها فى التصفيات، ورافقهم الثنائى العربى ليبيا والسودان إلى النهائيات من بوابة أفضل ثوانى فى المجموعات التى ضمت أربعة منتخبات، وبذلك يكتمل عقد المنتخبات المتأهلة للبطولة.
                        	*

----------


## طارق حامد

*أشاد المحامي كواسي ماينتاكي رئيس الإتحاد الغاني لكرة القدم وعضو اللجنة التنفيذية بالإتحاد الأفريقي لكرة القدم (الكاف) ورئيس بعثة المنتخب الغاني للسودان بالإتحاد السوداني لكرة القدم علي الإستقبال الجيد الذي وجدته بعثة منتخب بلاده من لحظة وصولها لمطار الخرطوم وحتى مغادرتها عائدة لبلادها وقال بأن الإتحاد السوداني عاملهم معاملة كريمة وكان في إستقبالهم بمطار الخرطوم الدولي رئيس الإتحاد الدكتور معتصم جعفر الذي قام بتسهيل إجراءات دخولهم التي لم تتجاوز دقائق معدودة وكانت كل الإمور مرتبة ترتيباً جيداً فإستغلت البعثة البص وتوجهت مباشرة علي فندق برج الفاتح وأشار إلي الفندق ممتاز وتتوفر فيه كل سبل الراحة وكذلك الترحيل كان جيداً وملاعب التدريبات كانت جاهزة ولم نجد أي معاناة منذ وصولنا وحتى عودتنا وأوضح بأنه ترأس عدد من البعثات ولكنه لم يجد الحفاوة وحرارة الإستقبال والكرم سوي في السودان وكشف عن سعادته الكبيرة بإستقبال رئيس الإتحاد السوداني الدكتور معتصم جعفر له في المطار وهو أمر يؤكد تماماً إحترام وتقدير السودانيين لضيوفهم وظل رئيس الإتحاد في حالة إتصال دائم بالبعثة يذلل كل العقبات التي إعترضتها فلم نجد معاملة كريمة مثل ما وجدناها في السودان وكل أفراد البعثة سعيدين لتعامل أهل السودان الراقي.
                        	*

----------


## طارق حامد

*وأكد كواسي ماينتاكي أن الإتحاد الغاني سيتعاون في المستقبل مع الإتحاد السوداني لكرة القدم بما يحقق المصالح المشتركة للإتحادين وسيتم توقيع مذكرة تفاهم لتبادل الخبرات والتجارب الإدارية والفنية بين الإتحادين ووصف الإتحاد السوداني بالإتحاد المتميز وقال قمت بزيارة مباني الإتحاد السوداني ووقفت علي البنيات التحتية الجيدة له ويعتبر مبني الإتحاد السوداني لكرة القدم بالخرطوم (2) من أفخم وأجمل المباني في إتحادات القارة الإفريقية وكذلك مبني أكاديمية تقانة كرة القدم وإستمعت لشرح مفصل عن طبيعة عمل الإتحاد وهيكله التنظيمي الداخلى شاملاً المسائل الإدارية والمالية والفنية والمسابقات التي ينظمها الإتحاد ونظام تسجيلات وتنقلات اللاعبين وسنفتح آفاق تعاون كبيرة مع الإتحاد السوداني في الفترة المقبلة خاصة وأن الكرة السودانية بدأت تعود لسيرتها الأولي فالمنتخب السوداني قدم مستويات جيدة في التصفيات الإفريقية المؤهلة لنهائيات غينيا الإستوائية والجابون 2012م المقبل تمني لصقور الجديان التأهل عبر أفضل الثواني وقال بأن المنتخب السوداني يستحق التأهل للنهائيات من واقع المستوي المتميز الذي ظهر به في التصفيات.
                        	*

----------


## الحوشابي

*صباح الخير شيخ طارق . . . مشكور و يديك ألف العافية
*

----------


## الرايقة

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة طارق حامد
					

وعلى صعيد آخر لن يكون مدافع المريخ الدولي محمد على الخضر سفاري ضمن خيارات الجهاز الفني في مباراة هلال كادوقلي لعدم الجهوذية البدنية وعلى الرغم من أن اللاعب تعافي تماما من الإصابة التي تعرض لها وأبعدته فترة طويلة إلا أنه يحتاج لتأهيل وإعداد سيستمر فترة طويلة وأفادت مصادر مؤكدة أن اللاعب لن يكون جاهزا للمشاركة قبل شهر على الأقل الأمر الذي يعني أنه سيكون خارج حسابات المدرب حتى نهاية الموسم ويفضل الهاز الفني والمعد البدني عدم المغامرة باللاعب حتى تكتمل جاهزيته تماما حتى لا يتعرض لمضاعفات ويبتعد مرة أخري ويبدو سفاري عازما على العودة ويجتهد بقوة في التدريبات .



والله ياجماعة حرام 
لكن نتمني لسفاري الشفاء العاجل ويعود اسدا هماما كما عهدناه دائما
*

----------


## طارق حامد

*زووم
ابو عاقلة اماسا

إنتهت العبارة..وحصيلة منتخبنا إنجاز جديد..!
انتهت فصول التصريحات والتحديات حول مباراة السودان وغانا في المرحلة الأخيرة من تصفيات الأمم الأفريقية المقامة في الصيف القادم في غينيا الإستوائية والجابون وأصبحت المباراة جزءً من التأريخ في انتظار بقية الحسابات ذات الصلة لنحدد تأهل منتخبنا للنهائيات من عدمه ومع اننا نتوقع تأهل منتخبنا بنسبة كبيرة لأنه يحتل حتى الآن موقعاً متميزاً برصيد ثلاثة عشرة نقطة، ولكننا نريد أن نكون في واقعيين بعض الشيء لنقيم ما حصدناه خلال هذا الموسم على مستوى المنتخبات والاندية على حد سواء، وبإستثناء ما حدث للمريخ من مفاجآت غير متوقعة يمكن ان تصنف من قبيل سوء الطالع أو سوء التخطيط، فإن الهلال والمنتخبات التي شاركت في المنافسات القارية قد حققوا جميعاً نتائج يمكن ان توصف بالمقبولة قياساً بما يجري على الأرض في أنديتنا ومنافساتنا المحلية، فمازلنا بعيدين عما تفعله بقية الدول في كرة القدم من حيث إدارة شؤونها وقواعد ممارستها، وما تزال كرة القدم عندنا تقوم وتنبت بلا جذور، أي بلا مراحل سنية، ويتضح ذلك في كل عام عندما تصل انديتنا مراحل متقدمة من البطولات الكبيرة وتخسر عندما تواجه فرق شسمال أفريقيا المشهورة بالأسلوب الاوربي الحديث، وهو الأسلوب الذي لا تنقصه أساسيات كرة القدم على مستوى الإستلام والتمرير، لذلك نكرر كل عام أنه لابد من الإهتمام بالمراحل السنية لأنها الطريقة الوحيدة التي سترتق فجوة المهارات الأساسية التي يعانيها لاعبينا والأخطاء الساذجة التي تؤدي لخروجنا من البطولات، ومثال لذلك الخطأ الغريب الذي ارتكبه لاعب المريخ ومدافعه محمد علي سفاري في مباراة الإياب أمام إنتر كلوب الإنجولي وأدى في نهاية المطاف إلى خروج الفريق، عندما ترك المهاجم يقتاد الكرة ويركض بها من مسافة بعيدة وحتى دخوله منطقة الجزاء قبل أن يتدخل بعنف ويحتسب الحكم ركلة جزاء كانت الطامة التي أخرجت المريخ من السباق مبكراً، ومرة أخرى ارتكب المعز محجوب أخطاءً لا تقل عن خطأ سفاري أمام أنييمبا النيجيري قبل أن يأتي دفاع الهلال فيفرط أمام الترجي بهدف (تمريري) قاتل أجهزت على آمال الفريق، وجميعها أخطاء ما كانت لتقع لو أن لاعبينا قد خضعوا للتدريب من فئات البراعم والناشئين من هم دون الستة عشر عاماً وأوجدنا منهجاً وهيكلاً يصنف المواهب في بلادنا ويضع لها (سلماً) تتسلقه بسلام نحو أعالي المجد، لذلك نجتهد ونجتهد بقوة وفي كل مرة نصطدم بسقف محدود لإنتصاراتنا على المستوى الخارجي وننهزم في سباق الأساسيات في كرة القدم.
بالأمس لعب نجومنا أمام منتخب كبير بحق، معظم لاعبيه من محترفي العيار الثقيل في أندية اوربية كبيرة وغير مغمورة، وكان الفارق واضحاً في كل شيء، أولها أنهم جاءوا من أجل الحصول على ثلاث نقاط وبالفعل حصلوا عليها من بداية المباراة ومن ثم تعاملوا مع المسألة وكأنها نوع من التسلية بدون ان يبذلوا جهداً يرهقون به أنفسهم كما نفعل نحن دائماً، فكرة القدم لديهم تتوقف على النتيجة في مراحل مثل هذه، ومتى حصلوا عليها تنتهي مهمتهم، وقد منحنا نجومنا في هذا المضمار أفضل ما يمكن لأي لاعب في مثل هذه الظروف، وحصلوا على 13 نقطة وجلسوا على المركز الثاني بجدارة بعد الفوز في كل المباريات ما عدا مباراتي غانا، مع العلم بان كل المنتخبات التي لعبنا أمامها في هذه التصفيات تملك نجوم محترفين عدا منتخبنا الذي يتكون من اللاعبين المحليين، وهذه واحدة من النقاط المهمة، إذ ان دخول عالم الإحتراف يدفع المستويات إلى الأفضل، ويضمن لنا في ذات الوقت تطوراً طبيعياً في الفكر الكروي القائم على قواعد سليمة تفيد الممارسة، لذلك نؤكد مرة أخرى أنه لو أردنا منافسة مستويات مثل غانا وساحل العاج وغيرهما من منتخبات الفئة الاولى قارياً فإنه يتعين علينا العمل على رفع شأن المراحل السنية والاكاديميات، والتركيز على ضرورة رفع مستوى الدوري المحلي بشتى الطرق، أو تصدير لاعبين إلى الدوريات القوية في المنطقتين العربية والأفريقية وفي أوربا وهي أمور تحكمها فقط الموهبة والفكر الكروي الإحترافي، والدليل على ذلك أن هنالك نجوم يلعبون في الدوريات الكبرى من جنسيات لايعرف غالبية السودانيين موقعها في خريطة الكرة الأرضية، من بلدان مغمورة سياسياً ورياضياً، ومع ذلك ذهبوا إلى أوربا وكانوا فتحاً جديداً لشعوبهم وفخراً لهم بعد أن حققوا من النجاحات ما لم يحققه إلا العظام في تأريخ كرة القدم.
*

----------


## zahababeker

*تسلم يا طارق ويخليك الله لينا . 
*

----------


## مرهف

*مشكور طارق والشكر ايضا للخضر افراد المنتخب الجزائري الذي اهدانا
بطاقة التأهل للنهائيات
شكرا لكل شعب الجزائر الشقيق فدائما دول الاتحاد المغاربي تمنحنا الفرح فما بين تونس والجزائر مساحات للبهجة
والبلنجة
:zxcv1:
...

*

----------


## sonstar

*مشكور طارق وتسلم الايادي ومبرووووووووك الصعود للمنتخب
                        	*

----------


## طارق حامد

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة مرهف
					

مشكور طارق والشكر ايضا للخضر افراد المنتخب الجزائري الذي اهدانا
بطاقة التأهل للنهائيات
شكرا لكل شعب الجزائر الشقيق فدائما دول الاتحاد المغاربي تمنحنا الفرح فما بين تونس والجزائر مساحات للبهجة
والبلنجة
:zxcv1:
...




يا حبيب لم يهدينا أحد التاهل فقد نالنا التأهل بنقاطنا الثلاثة عشر والتي لم يستطيع ان يحرزها اوائل مجموعات
*

----------


## مرهف

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة طارق حامد
					

يا حبيب لم يهدينا أحد التاهل فقد نالنا التأهل بنقاطنا الثلاثة عشر والتي لم يستطيع ان يحرزها اوائل مجموعات



http://merrikhabonline.net/?p=1964
...
                        	*

----------


## كدكول

*الف شكر ياغالي
*

----------


## حسن عبدالباقى

*بالتوفيق للزعيم داتئما ياكريم
                        	*

----------


## عجبكو

*الزعيم يفتح ملف مواجهة هلال الجبال في الممتاز



يؤدي فريق الكرة بنادي المريخ مساء اليوم أولى تدريباته الجادة استعداداً لمواجهة هلال الجبال  ضمن الجولة الثالثة والعشرين من مسابقة الدوري الممتاز عقب عودة  بعثته صباح أمس قادمة من القاهرة بعد أن أقام الفريق معسكراً تحضيرياً ناجحاً بمدينة 6 أكتوبر بمصر استعداداً لبقية مبارياته في مسابقة الدوري الممتاز وأدي خلاله الأحمر تجربتين أمام فريقي بشتيل وبني سويف أشرك من خلالهما الجهاز الفني مجموعة كبيرة  من اللاعبين الذين غابوا عن المباريات التنافسية في الفترة السابقة  وكان الإطار الفني للمريخ  منح اللاعبين يوم أمس راحة جراء الرحلة الطويلة من الخرطوم للقاهرة، ومن جهته أثنى قائد الفريق الكابتن فيصل العجب على معسكر القاهرة وذكر أنه كان ناجحا وأدى غرضه تماماً ومنحنا ما كنا نبحث عنه وأكد فيصل أن جميع اللاعبين في روح معنوية عالية من أجل مواصلة العروض القوية في المنافسة واعتبر القائد أن لقاء الفريق المقبل أمام هلال الجبال واحد من المواجهات المهمة والصعبة التي تنتظر فريقه في الدوري مؤكداً أنها تحتاج لتحضير جيد مشيراً الى خطورة الأسود على ملعبهم مبيناً أن هلال كادقلي استعد للقسم الثاني من بطولة الدوري الممتاز بمعسكر خارجي بالقاهرة ويطمح في تقديم نفسه بصورة جيدة أمام متصدر المنافسة لكننا كلاعبين عاقدون العزم على السير قُدماً نحو تحقيق كأس البطولة ومهما كانت قوة الخصم لن نفرط في نقاط المباراة، وعلى صعيد ذي صلة تقرر أن تتواصل التدريبات بصورة منتظمة حتى موعد السفر الى كادقلي لمواجهة هلال الجبال والتي من خلالها يسعى الجهاز الفني على تصحيح الأخطاء التي صاحبت أداء الفريق في المباريات الماضية بجانب طريقة اللعب التي ينوي الاعتماد عليها في مقبل المواجهات واختيار تشكيلة لقاء الأسود.
*

----------


## عجبكو

*همد: مهمتنا في كادقلي صعبة وسنقاتل للفوز 

أكد الهندس عبد القادر همد مساعد رئيس مجلس إدارة نادي المريخ ورئيس بعثته الى مدينة كادقلي على صعوبة مواجهة المريخ والهلال كادقلي للتحديات الكبيرة التيتنتظر الفريقين وأضاف همد: المباراة بالنسبة للمريخ عسيرة وصعبة ونتمنى أن نكون عند حسن الظن لعبورها وتجاوزها والعودة بالنقاط الثلاث خاصة وهي الأخيرة للمريخ في الولايات وقد أعددنا فريقنا بصورة جيدة لذلك اللقاء الصعب الذي يحدد بصفة قاطعة مسار البطولة المحلية التي تركض ركضاً نحو الديار الحمراء وتتوق لمعانقة القلعة الحصينة لتستقر في مكانها المفضل بين الإنجازات الكبيرة والبطولات الخالدة في ذاكرة التاريخ الأحمر ومضى: نعلم بالاستعدادت الكبيرة والتحضيرات الاستثنائية التي قام بها الفريق الخصم وهذا حق مشروع كل الأندية تلعب للمكسب وتريد أن تظهر بالصورة اللائقة بها أمام الفريق المتصدر وهذا الأمر بالنسبة لنا معلوم ومقدر ولكن المريخ قادر على تحقيق الانتصار بإذن الله وتوفيقه والحصول على النقاط الثلاث لدعم صدارته وتفوقه في الممتاز وللمضي قدماً في طريق البطولة حتى الصعود لمنصات التتويج.
  المريخ سيؤكد استقرار المدينة
عبر همد عن سعادته بقيادة بعثة المريخ الى مدينة كادقلي في هذا الظرف الاستثنائي الذي عاشته المنطقة والتي عاد اليها الاستقرار بالكامل وأضاف همد: بمثلما لعب المريخ مباراته في البطولة الأفريقية باستاد الخرطوم بعد يوم واحد من أحداث خليل ليؤكد استقرار البلاد والعاصمة سيؤدي مباراته في كادقلي ليؤكد للعالم أجمع بأن المدينة خالية من أي توترات او انفلات أمني وأن الجميع يعيش في هدوء واستقرار اجتماعي وأن الأمن مستتب ومواطن جنوب كردفان يشعر بالطمأنينة.
  الجميع في روح معنوية عالية
أكد همد على ارتفاع الروح المعنوية لكل عناصر الفرقة المريخية بعد فترة المعسكر الناجحة التي قضاها الفريق بالعاصمة المصرية القاهرة والتي استفاد منها فائدة كبيرة وحصد ثماراً وفيرة ستظهر في مباراة هلال كادقلي يوم الخميس المقبل وأضاف همد: اكتملت كل الترتيبات الخاصة بالسفر والإقامة وسيرافق الفريق خلاف رئيس البعثة عدد من أعضاء مجلس الإدارة للوقفة خلف اللاعبين في تلك المباراة الصعبة التي ستحدد مصير البطولة بنسبة كبيرة وهي بطولة حمراء بإذن الله.
*

----------


## عجبكو

*شباب المريخ في مواجهة مريخ أبوحمد الأربعاء 

سيؤدي شباب المريخ مباراة ودية أمام مريخ أبو حمد في إطار تحضيرات الفريقين للمرحلة القادمة وستقام المباراة بالردكاسل وسيدخلها شباب المريخ بمعنويات عالية بعد الانتصارات التي حققها في البطولة وآخرها مباراة شباب بري أمس والتي كسبها الفريق بثلاثية محافظاً على صدارته لدوري الشباب.
أما مريخ ابوحمد فقد وصل الى العاصمة عصر السبت ونزل بفندق الحديقة بالموردة وأدى تدريباً ساخناً بملعب مهدي الفكي للخماسيات أظهر من خلاله نجوم الفريق مستوى بدنياً وفنياً متميزاً وعبر مدربه عن سعادته باللقاء الذي يدعم تبادل الخبرات بين المريخ الأب وأبنائه بالولايات متمنياً أن تأتي المباراة قوية من الطرفين يستمتع بها الجمهور وأضاف: نسعي لتقديم مباراة تعكس الوجه المشرق لكرة القدم بولاية نهر النيل التي تطورت كثيراً في الفترات الأخيرة وصار الأمل العطبراوي والأهلي شندي من الأندية التي تقدم مستويات ثابتة في بطولة الدوري الممتاز
*

----------


## عجبكو

*تحمل أدوية بقيمة 150 مليوناً: رابطة أطباء المريخ تسير أكبر قافلة طبية لمدينة كادقلي 

يسير أطباء المريخ قافلة طبية لمدينة كادقلي بمناسبة زيارة المريخ للمدينة تضامناً مع أبناء المنطقة الذين تأذوا من الأوضاع الأمنية المتردية والصراع الدامي الذي شهدته المدينة خلال الفترة الماضية، وتأتي تلك المبادرة الرائعة تواصلاً للمبادرات الإنسانية التي ظلت رابطة أطباء المريخ تقوم بها وتخدم من خلالها المجتمعات السودانية عبر بوابة الرياضة الواسعة وقطاعها العريض الذي يجمع كل أبناء الشعب السوداني بمختلف السحنات والقبائل.
 رابطة أطباء المريخ أعدت أكبر قافلة لاختصاصين في تاريخ السودان ولكن نسبة لبعض الظروف المتعلقة بالطيران وتوفير طائرة خاصة ستقوم الرابطة بإرسال كل الأدوية التي جهزتها لقافلتها ومعها معظم التخصصات الطبية مع البعثة خلافاً لخطتها الأولى التي كانت تريد من خلالها أن تسافر قبل ثلاثة أيام من تاريخ المباراة بدلاً من السفر يوم المباراة نفسه وتعتبر الأدوية التي تبلغ قيمتها أكثر من 150 مليون جنيه وهي عينات كثيرة ومتعددة لأدوية منقذة للحياة وأسعارها غالية وتزن طناً ونصف سيتم إرسالها مع البعثة وستنسق الرابطة مع وزارة الصحة هناك للكيفية التي تقام بها القافلة والتي تخدم إنسان المنطقة وتوفر له عدداً من التخصصات التي لم تتوفر في المدينة من قبل وستكون الأدوية التي تم إرسالها دعامة كبيرة للفقراء والمساكين هناك لأنها ستوزع مجاناً وتصرف للمحتاجين بكميات معقولة تعطيهم فترة من الزمن وتمزق فاتورة العلاج في تلك الأيام الصعبة التي عاشتها مدينة كادقلي الشامخة التي رفضت الانكسار طوال تاريخ السودان.
من جهة أخرى وجدت مبادرة أطباء المريخ الإشادة من الجهات المسؤولة هناك وثمنت وزارة الصحة تلك المبادرة وتمنت استمرارها لأنها تزرع الثقة بين المركز والولايات التي ستشعر باهتمام أهل المركز بمعاناتهم وحاجتهم للمقومات الضرورية للحياة.   


*

----------


## مانديلا-89

*بارك الله فيكما  طارق  وعجبكو
*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*تسلموا المبدعان دوما طارق وعجبكو
وربنا يديكم الصحة والعافية يارائعين
*

----------


## امير الشامى

*تسلم ياملك
                        	*

----------


## امجد مريخ

*مشكوووووووووووووووووووووور
                        	*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة مرهف
					

مشكور طارق والشكر ايضا للخضر افراد المنتخب الجزائري الذي اهدانا
بطاقة التأهل للنهائيات
شكرا لكل شعب الجزائر الشقيق فدائما دول الاتحاد المغاربي تمنحنا الفرح فما بين تونس والجزائر مساحات للبهجة
والبلنجة
:zxcv1:
...




بالذات التوانسة ديل دايرين نشكرهم شكر شديد الاسبوع الجايي
شكر سبعات شديد الحرارة
*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة عجبكو
					

تحمل أدوية بقيمة 150 مليوناً: رابطة أطباء المريخ تسير أكبر قافلة طبية لمدينة كادقلي 

يسير أطباء المريخ قافلة طبية لمدينة كادقلي بمناسبة زيارة المريخ للمدينة تضامناً مع أبناء المنطقة الذين تأذوا من الأوضاع الأمنية المتردية والصراع الدامي الذي شهدته المدينة خلال الفترة الماضية، وتأتي تلك المبادرة الرائعة تواصلاً للمبادرات الإنسانية التي ظلت رابطة أطباء المريخ تقوم بها وتخدم من خلالها المجتمعات السودانية عبر بوابة الرياضة الواسعة وقطاعها العريض الذي يجمع كل أبناء الشعب السوداني بمختلف السحنات والقبائل.
رابطة أطباء المريخ أعدت أكبر قافلة لاختصاصين في تاريخ السودان ولكن نسبة لبعض الظروف المتعلقة بالطيران وتوفير طائرة خاصة ستقوم الرابطة بإرسال كل الأدوية التي جهزتها لقافلتها ومعها معظم التخصصات الطبية مع البعثة خلافاً لخطتها الأولى التي كانت تريد من خلالها أن تسافر قبل ثلاثة أيام من تاريخ المباراة بدلاً من السفر يوم المباراة نفسه وتعتبر الأدوية التي تبلغ قيمتها أكثر من 150 مليون جنيه وهي عينات كثيرة ومتعددة لأدوية منقذة للحياة وأسعارها غالية وتزن طناً ونصف سيتم إرسالها مع البعثة وستنسق الرابطة مع وزارة الصحة هناك للكيفية التي تقام بها القافلة والتي تخدم إنسان المنطقة وتوفر له عدداً من التخصصات التي لم تتوفر في المدينة من قبل وستكون الأدوية التي تم إرسالها دعامة كبيرة للفقراء والمساكين هناك لأنها ستوزع مجاناً وتصرف للمحتاجين بكميات معقولة تعطيهم فترة من الزمن وتمزق فاتورة العلاج في تلك الأيام الصعبة التي عاشتها مدينة كادقلي الشامخة التي رفضت الانكسار طوال تاريخ السودان.
من جهة أخرى وجدت مبادرة أطباء المريخ الإشادة من الجهات المسؤولة هناك وثمنت وزارة الصحة تلك المبادرة وتمنت استمرارها لأنها تزرع الثقة بين المركز والولايات التي ستشعر باهتمام أهل المركز بمعاناتهم وحاجتهم للمقومات الضرورية للحياة. 





غايتو القال المريخ عالم جميل وراقي ماقصر ابدا
تسلموا يااطباء الصفوةى وعنوان الروعة الحمراء
*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*تفاصيل صحيفة المريخالزعيم يفتح ملف مواجهة هلال الجبال في الممتاز 

يؤدي فريق الكرة بنادي المريخ مساء اليوم أولى تدريباته الجادة استعداداً لمواجهة هلال الجبال  ضمن الجولة الثالثة والعشرين من مسابقة الدوري الممتاز عقب عودة  بعثته صباح أمس قادمة من القاهرة بعد أن أقام الفريق معسكراً تحضيرياً ناجحاً بمدينة 6 أكتوبر بمصر استعداداً لبقية مبارياته في مسابقة الدوري الممتاز وأدي خلاله الأحمر تجربتين أمام فريقي بشتيل وبني سويف أشرك من خلالهما الجهاز الفني مجموعة كبيرة  من اللاعبين الذين غابوا عن المباريات التنافسية في الفترة السابقة  وكان الإطار الفني للمريخ  منح اللاعبين يوم أمس راحة جراء الرحلة الطويلة من الخرطوم للقاهرة، ومن جهته أثنى قائد الفريق الكابتن فيصل العجب على معسكر القاهرة وذكر أنه كان ناجحا وأدى غرضه تماماً ومنحنا ما كنا نبحث عنه وأكد فيصل أن جميع اللاعبين في روح معنوية عالية من أجل مواصلة العروض القوية في المنافسة واعتبر القائد أن لقاء الفريق المقبل أمام هلال الجبال واحد من المواجهات المهمة والصعبة التي تنتظر فريقه في الدوري مؤكداً أنها تحتاج لتحضير جيد مشيراً الى خطورة الأسود على ملعبهم مبيناً أن هلال كادقلي استعد للقسم الثاني من بطولة الدوري الممتاز بمعسكر خارجي بالقاهرة ويطمح في تقديم نفسه بصورة جيدة أمام متصدر المنافسة لكننا كلاعبين عاقدون العزم على السير قُدماً نحو تحقيق كأس البطولة ومهما كانت قوة الخصم لن نفرط في نقاط المباراة، وعلى صعيد ذي صلة تقرر أن تتواصل التدريبات بصورة منتظمة حتى موعد السفر الى كادقلي لمواجهة هلال الجبال والتي من خلالها يسعى الجهاز الفني على تصحيح الأخطاء التي صاحبت أداء الفريق في المباريات الماضية بجانب طريقة اللعب التي ينوي الاعتماد عليها في مقبل المواجهات واختيار تشكيلة لقاء الأسود




*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*كبد الحقيقة اليوم الاثنين
منقولة من منتدى جماهير المريخ كتبت يدويا بواسطة الحبيب انا سوداني انا


كبد الحقيقة...
فوضى تحتاج الى ضبط



مرة اخرى نعيد ونكرر ونقول ان ملابسات قضية الساعة اكدت حقيقة الفوضى العارمة التي تعشعش في الوسط الرياضي حاليا.لا نتحدث هنا عن واقعة الاعتداء نفسها بل ما تلاها من مساخر ومهازل وبدع.ولا ادل على ذلك من تطوع احدهم بمحاولة تضليل السلطات سعيا منه لاعفاء الجاني الاصلي من العقوبة بافادة كاذبة.فعل ذلك ووجد وسائل اعلام تروج لشهادته المضللة وتدافع عنه وتدعي ان ما قاله يوضح الحقيقة ويبرئ الجاني الاصلي من العقاب.ما يحدث حاليا من مهازل غير مسبوق ولا ملحوق.لم يجد من سعى الى تضليل السلطات و اعاقة العدالة ودفن الحقيقة جهة تحاسبه على حديثه غير المسئول لبعض الصحف فردد نفس خزعبلاته في قناة فضائية تعاملت مع الحدث بعقلية المشجعين.وما دور السلطات الامنية في مجابهة مثل هذه السلوكيات العجيبة والغريبة؟وبالطبع لن نسال عن دور الاتحاد العام الذي اصيب بالخرس واكلت الهرة لسانه ولم يفتح الله علي ولوبكلمة ادانة لواقعة مؤسفة حدثت تحت بصر قادته وفي موضع يقع تحت سلكتهم !لم نسمع حتى اللحظة أي تعليق من قادة الاتحاد العام على الواقعة التي ملات الدنيا وشغلت الناس.ولم نقرا لهم أي تصريح يحمل اي ادانة للسلوك القبيح ولو باضعف الايمان.صمتوا صمت القبور وكان الامر لا يعنيهم!بل تناقلت المجالس الرياضية احاديث تشير الى ان بعضهم حاول المشاركة في مساعي دفن الواقعة القبيحة واجتهد في اقناع الحكام بعدم ايرادها في تقاريرهم وفشل ...فتاملوا ؟!!هذا زمانك يامهازل فامرحي !


اثبات جديد لواقعة الاعتداء

امس اصدر المهندس السعيد عثمان محجوب الرئيس المكلف للمجلس الاعلى للشباب والرياضة قرارا جمد بموجبه نشاط السيد الامين البرير رئيس نادي الهلال الى حين مثوله امام اللجنة التي كونها الوزير للتحقيق في الاحداث المصاحبة لمباراة الهلال والترجي.مهر السعيد الخطاب بتوقيعه لوجود الوزير اسامة ونسي خارج السودان.وصدر القرار على خلفية رفض البرير للمثول امام لجنة التحقيق التي يقودها اللواء صلاح ميرغني.قرار التجميد يمثل اثباتا جديدا على واقع الاعتداء على الحكم الجزائري جمال الحيمودي لان الوزير ما كان ليمهر القرار بتوقيعه لولم تتوافر للجنة التحقيق افادات قوية تدين الاخير بجريرة ضرب الحكم.شهد سبعة اشخاص بان البرير اعتدى على الحكم ومن ضمنهم افراد الشرطة المكلفين بحماية الحكام.وذكرت مصادر بان البرير رد على خطاب الاستدعاء بعبارات قاسية ورفض المثول امام اللجنة.قرار تجميد نشاط البرير وشهادات العدول السبعة تعضد مصداقية وسائل الاعلام التي نشرت الواقعة وتدين من سعوا للتكتم عليها ونفيها.والقرار يحوي ادانو غير مباشرة لمجلس الهلال الذي انكر الواقعة ونفاها ببيان رسمي وظل يصر طيلة الايام الماضية على ان رئيسه لم يعتدي على الحكم ويهدد بمقاضاة الصحف التي نشرت خبر الاعتداء.وبالطبع لم يفعل ولن ويفعل!ونعتقد انه سيدفع الثمن غاليا!امس انعقد اجتماع اللجنة التاديبية التابعة للكاف تخلف البرير عن حضوره ومثله المستشار القانوني لمجلس نادي الهلال.ويتردد انه قدم تقريرا طبيا يفيد ان البرير كان مريضا ولزم فراش احدى المستشفيات اتلخاصة.اذا صح ذلك نريد ان نعرف من أي مستشفى صدرالتقرير المقدم للكاف؟ وماذا حوى؟الثابت ان البرير حضر المباراة وشارك في مصافحة اللاعبين قبل انطلاقتها برفقة الوزير حاج ماجد سوار والوزير اسامة ونسي ورئيس الاتحاد العام معتصم جعفر ورئيس بعثة الترجي.والثابت ان البرير كان موجودا بالمقصورة الرئيسية طيلة الشوط الاول وانه نزل برفقة الوزراء وكبار المسئولين بين الشوطين واتجه نحو الحكام واعتدى على الحيمودي ثم غادر الاستاد بعد ذلك مباشرة.هذه هي الحقيقة التي لن يفلح في اخفائها أي انكار سوى من البرير نفسه او مجلس الهلال ولن ينجح في حجبها من حاول التغطية على الجاني الاصلي.

آخر الحقائق

من الجائز ان يكون البرير قد تعرض بالفعل لوعكة صحية بعد نهاية المباراة.لكن الثابت ان ذلك لم يحدث قبل اقدامه على ضرب الحكم الجزائري.وتفاصيل الواقعة تؤكد ان صاحبها كان يتمتع بلياقة بدني عالية بدليل ان اللكمة التي وجهها للحكم طرحته ارضا وادت لاى اعاقته من العودة لاستئناف اللعب في الوقت المحدد.كما ان الوعكة لم تمنع صاحبها من التحدث للاذاعة الرياضية بعد يومين من الواقعة.ولم تمنعه من الاساءة للكثيرين في اللقاء المذكور.ولم تمنعه من عقد جلسة صلح مع رئيس المريخ جمال الوالي.قد نتفهم مسببات انكار البرير.ولكننا لا نجد عزرا لمجلس الهلال الذي اساء لنفسه واضر بسمعة ناديه باصراره على انكار واقعة ثابتة وسعيه الى تضليل الناس ببيان غير مسئول.عدم مثول البرير امام لجنة التحقيق التي كونها الوزير واللجنة التاديبية للكاف يعضد احتمالات ادانته ومعاقبته محليا وقاريا.تخبط الكاف اثر على تصفيات بطولة الامم.بعد نهاية مباراة جنوب افريقيا وسيراليون فرح لاعبو ومسئولو منتخب جنوب افريقيا لانهم اعتقدوا ان منتخبهم تاهل للنهائيات بدلا من منتخب النيجر على اعتبار ان الكاف اعتمد مبدأ الفصل بين المنتخبات المتساوية بالمواجهات المباشرة اولا قبل ان يغير رايه لاحقا.حتى الاستديو التحليلي لقناة (بي بي سي) اعلن تاهل نتخب جنوب افريقيا للنهائيات قبل ان يعتزر لاحقا ويصحح الخبر ويعلن تاهل منتخب النيجر.وقبل فترة تقدم منتخب ناميبيا بشكوى طاعنا في اهلية مشاركة احد لاعبي بوركينا فاسو بدعوى انه كاميروني وشارك مع منتخب الكاميرون في التصفيات الحالية.مارس الكاف نفس الطريقة التي يتعامل بها الاتحاد السوداني مع مثل هذه الشكاوي واجل البت فيها.منذ تاريخ انعقاد اجتماع اللجنة التنفيذية للكاف وحتى اليوم لم يحسم الكاف الشكوى حتى اقيمت الجولة الاخيرة وتاهل منتخب بوركينا فاسو المهدد بخسارة نقاط مباراته امام ناميبيا لان الشكوى شبيهة بالتي قدمها سيمبا التنزاني امام مازيمبي وادت الى اقصاء الاخير من دوري الابطال (انعدام الاهلية)!الكاف العشوائي في ورطة بسبب الشكوى الناميبية.صدق وا لا تصدق : دوبلير البرير يحتل منصبا مرموقا في احد الاتحادات الرياضية!نتوقع ان يسعى اعلام التضليل الى محاولة صرف انظار الناس عن اصل القضية بالحديث عن ان المهندس السعيد عثمان ينتمي الى المريخ!ولو كان الجاني مريخيا لما اختلف موقفه منه بكل تاكيد.والحديث نفسه ينطبق على اعضاء لجنة التحقيق لان اغلبية اعضاءها من المنتمين للهلال!ومن الواضح انهم ادوا عملهم بكل نزاهة وشفافية ولم يسمحوا لانتماءاتهم بالتاثير على عملهم.محاولة اهالة التراب على الواقعة الثابتة لن ينجح.من اكبر الخاسرين في هذه الواقعة الزميلة فاطمة الصادق التي فشلت فشلا بينا في ادارة حوار مسئول حول الواقعة الخطيرة ومنحتنا احساسا بان مهمتها تنحصر في الدفاع عن الجاني وتبرئته باي طريقة!ضربت الفوضى باطنابها في الوسط الرياضي.عشعشت وباضت وافرخت حيث لا رغيب ولا حسيب!آخر خبر : ننتظر موقفا يعيد للوسط الرياضي هيبته ويؤكد ان السلطة موجودة وتؤدي دورها بصرامة.

*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*ضربة مرمي ..صلاح احمد ادريسنفق البرير

طويل هذا النفق الذي أدخل ود البرير نفسه وغيره فيه، وأطول منه وأكثر سواداً، هذا المصير الذي ينتظر الهلال جراء عمليات التجميل، والتحميل، التي يمارسها من هم أكثر جراءة، واقل حكمة من البصيرة أم حمد.

فلنبدا بالوزير رئيس المجلس الأعلى للشباب والرياضة بالوكالة الأخ المهندس السعيد عثمان محجوب والذي كنت أتمنى لو أنه قد اكتفى بإصدار القرار وابتعد عن التعليق والتفسير والتبرير وتركه لغيره من المساعدين وهم كثر.
القرار أخذ من الاهتمام والضجة بأكثر مما يستحقه بكثير وجرف أولئك المتداخلين إلى مساحات ما كان لهم أن يدخلوها ويخوضوا فيها لو أنهم قد أحسنوا الوقوف عند القرار... أسبابه .. ومداه.
القرار تجميد لنشاط شخص مجمّد نشاطه، أو لم نقرأ ونسمع بأن ود البرير يعاني من حالة مرضية أقعدته وحبسته في دار أسرته أو مستشفى شقيقه؟!
أم أن المستشفى المذكور قد قام خصيصاً كي يصدر النشرة الطبية عن الحالة الصحية للرئيس الملاكم حتى اقتضى الظرف ذلك؟!
الوزير لم يكن من الملائم منه أن يصرح بأن سبعة أو واحداً أو أي عدد من الشهود قد أدانوا هذا أو برأوا ذاك بل كان عليه إن رغب بالتعليق على قراره بنفسه أن ينأى بنفسه عن التعرض لمجريات التحقيق في لجنة تقصي الحقائق ويحصر نفسه وبيانه وتعليقه عليه في البيان وأسبابه ومداه.
وتوقيت القرار وإعلانه والتعليق عليه لا يتناسب مع ما كان يجري، وهو معلوم، في القاهرة حيث أنه من المفترض أن يكون ود البرير ماثلاً، أو قد مثل أمام لجنة الانضباط في الكاف والتي تملك أدواتها ومعاييرها ومنهجها وعقوباتها ولم يكن من اللائق أن يقال بأن شهوداً قد شهدوا بأن ود البرير هو من لكم الحكم.
ونائب الأمين العام الأخ العميد عصام كرار ما كان له أن يتكلم أو يتداخل لأنه وبالرغم من أنه لم يقل شيئاً مهماً، كما يظن أكثرنا، إلا أنني أرى أن فيما قاله خطر عظيم على الهلال ومجلسه الذي مازال يستمتع ويكابر.
مجلس الهلال أجرم جرماً أراه أكبر من جرم ود البرير... أجرم المجلس وهو لم يشجب ما حدث للحكم الجزائري الشقيق سواء كان من اعتدى عليه ود البرير أو كاروري أو عادل رجب أو شعبان عبدالرحيم طالما كان ذلك في حرم الهلال وداره الكبيرة.
ليس هناك في وجه هذه البسيطة من يشك أو يشكك في أن الحكم قد تم الاعتداء عليه ولكن المجلس البطل أصدر بيانه الشهير لا ليدافع عن رئيسه المعتدي حسب كل الشواهد، فحسب بل اتهم المجلس من جاء بالنبأ بالفسوق وتجاهل المجلس تماماً، ومازال الاعتداء الغاشم والآثم على الحكم الجزائري الشقيق.
أما الأخ كركر الأمين العام الهمام والذي يفترض فيه أن يكون أكثر الناس حضوراً هذه الأيام حتى لتبني موقف المجلس الخاطئ فإنه يسجل غياباً تاماً وكأنه مازال يعاني من (هوا البونية) التي أصابت حكم المباراة الجزائري الشقيق.
يا أخانا كاروري مازال الناس يحفظون للصحاف وزير الإعلام العراقي شجاعته وجرأته وبلاغته وهجومه المتواصل على العلوج وهو يدافع عن صدام.

اظهر وبان وعليك الأمان إلا من الطائف والتحرير.

أما الأخ عادل رجب فلا شيء أقوله له اكثر من أنه قد تعدى كل الخطوط الحمراء وفوق البنفسجية وهو يقول بأن الحكم قد أصابته الكراسي الطائرة التي كان يقذفه بها الجمهور، تباً لهذا الذي تقوله يا ود رجب.. أتريد أن تحول القضية من نشوز رئيس أخرق وتصرف فردي أحمق إلى عمل جماعي يدفع ثمنه الهلال لمجرد أنك تريد، ومع سبق الإصرار أن تبرئ ود البرير.
يا أخي ود البرير لن يبرئه فريق كامل من أعظم محاميي العالم.. ولن يستطيع أن يبرئه أسامة أنور عكاشة يرحمه الله، فكيف تبرئه أنت؟



*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*الأجواء في القلعة الحمراء ..هيثم محمد علي
المريخ يعانق جماهيره مساء اليوم بالقلعة الحمراء بعد الغياب


بعثته حطت رحالها فجر امس بالخرطوم بسلام بعد معسكر الاحلام
الدوليون ينضمون للتحضيرات استعدادا لاسقاط هلال الجبال والبدري يسقط الحضري من حساباته ويستدعي عبدالرحمن حارس الشباب
الحارث يرفع تقريرا مفصلا للوالي عن الحضري والدكتور يرد بمودرن سبورت والامانة العامة تترقب وصوله اليوم
اجتماع ناجح لشباب من اجل المريخ بقدامى المحاربين بحضور الرموز والجنرالات يفتح صفحة جديدة ويؤكد علي تواصل الاجيال
بحمد الله عادت للخرطوم في الساعة الخامسة من فجر امس بعثة نادي المريخ حيث حط الطائر الميمون رحاله بمدرج مطار الخرطوم بعد معسكر تحضيري ناجح بالعاصمة المصرية القاهرة بضاحية مدينة السادس من اكتوبر بفندق هيلتون دريم بمدينة الاحلام استمر لمدة 12 يوما وذلك في اطار تحضيرات الفرقة الحمراء لبقية الجولات في بطولة الممتاز والتي يستهلها الفريق عصر الخميس القادم امام هلال الجبال بكادوقلي وكانت الفرقة الحمراء قد خاضت معسكر ناجح بمشاركة جميع اللاعبين باستثناء النجوم الدوليين الذين شاركوا في تحضيرات منتخبنا الوطني لمواجهة نظيره الغاني والتي خسرها بهدفين نظيفين عصر امس الاول كما خاض الفريق تجربتين اعداديتين امام فريق البشتيل الصاعد للممتاز (ب) وتلفونات بني سويف الصاعد للممتاز كسبها بنتيجة واحدة بثلاثة اهداف مقابل هدف وقد منح الاطار الفني للفريق بقيادة الكابتن حسام البدري اللاعبين راحة امس الاحد على ان يعود الفريق لمواصلة تحضيراته في السابعة والنصف من مساء اليوم بالقلعة الحمراء استعدادا لمنازلة هلال الجبال ولمعانقة جماهيره بعد طول غياب والتي تتلهف لمعانقة لاعبيها في اطار الدعم المعنوي لبقية الجولات في الممتاز ونهائي الكاس.
كل الامنيات والدعوات الصادقات للاحمر الوهاج بنتائج مبشرة في بقية الجولات ومرحلة الحصاد والاستفادة من معسكر مصر المأمنة.
الوالي يرد على اللاعب وشيحة يؤكد فسخ العقد
الحارث يرفع تقريرا مفصلا للدكتور والامانة العامة تترقب وصول اللاعب اليوم
تطورات متلاحقة ومتواصلة ومتجددة ولا تتوقف ولاتعرف التثاؤب بخصوص ملف حارس الفريق عصام الحضري مع ادارة النادي والجهاز الفني وبعد الاحداث التي شهدها معسكر الفريق بمصر ورفض اللاعب للانضمام للمعسكر والاكتفاء بالحضور للتدريبات فقط ورفضه المشاركة في مباراتي البشتيل وتلفونات بني سويف بجانب العديد من المكاتبات بينه وادارة النادي بخصوص ما اثاره من متأخراته واستحقاقاته والتي وصل من خلالها الطرفان لطريق مسدود قام سعادة اللواء مدني الحارث رئيس البعثة ورئيس دائرة الكرة بتقديم تقرير مفصل ووافي لرئيس النادي سعادة الدكتور جمال الوالي بخصوص ملف اللاعب بحضور المدير الفني الكابتن حسام البدري.. حيث قام الوالي بتحويل ملف اللاعب للامانة العامة لاتخاذ الاجراءات المناسبة والتي تترقب وصول اللاعب اليوم حسب تأكيداته للمدير الاداري مصطفي توفيق بالعودة للخرطوم يوم العاشر من اكتوبر وهو اليوم.. وفي تطور مفاجئ كشفت العديد من المواقع والمنتديات الالكترونية نقلا عن وكيل اللاعب محمد شيحة بان اللاعب ينوي فسخ عقده مع المريخ بخصوص متاخراته ورواتبه حيث تناولت المواقع الالكترونية هذه الانباء الشئ الذي نفاه رئيس المريخ جمال الوالي بتصريحات فضائية لقناة مودرن سبورت مساء امس واكد بان اللاعب ليست لديه اي مستحقات او متاخرات بطرف نادي المريخ والايام او الساعات القادمة ستكشف مزيدا من التفاصيل حول هذا الامر.
استعدادا لاسقاط هلال الجبال
البدري يركز علي الدوليين والمحترفين
وضع الاطار الفني للفرقة الحمراء برنامجا مكثفا للتدريبات والمناورات التحضيرية من اجل جولة الخميس في بطولة الممتاز والتي ستعود لها الفرقة الحمراء بعد طول غياب من اجل مواصلة الانتصارات والتمسك بصدارة البطولة لما تمثله من اهمية كبيرة للفريق خصوصا وان مباراة هلال كادوقلي بالخميس تعتبر هي الاخيرة للفريق بالولايات حيث يسعي المدير الفني للفرقة الحمراء الكابتن حسام البدري علي التركيز بقوة في هذه المباراة وكان سيادته قد ادلى بتصريحات تلفزونية للكابتن مصطفي يونس عبر برنامج هنا القاهرة بمودرن سبورت امس الاول والذي تحدث من خلالها حول العديد من القضايا المريخية علي راسها مباراة الخميس امام هلال الجبال ووضح ان البدري سيركز على المحترفين بجانب النجوم الدوليين لحسم اللقاء في الجولة الاخيرة بالولايات.
سيشهد عودة اللاعبين الدوليين
الاحمر يتدرب مساء اليوم استعدادا لهلال الجبال
سيشهد مران المريخ في السابعة والنصف من مساء اليوم بملعبه بالقلعة الحمراء عودة ومشاركة اللاعبين الدوليين بعد طول غياب بقيادة السداسي قلق - الباشا - مصعب عمر - نصرالدين الشغيل - بله جابر وموسي الزومة الذين سينضمون لتحضيرات الفرقة الحمراء استعدادا لمواجهة هلال الجبال عصر الخميس القادم بمدينة كادوقلي في الجولة الثانية والعشرين من بطولة الممتاز وكان الجهاز الفني للفريق بقيادة حسام البدري ومساعده مدرب الاحمال الالماني ويلي هارد قد رصدوا اداء النجوم الدوليين في مباراة غانا امس الاول ووقفوا على مستواهم وجاهزيتهم لمباراة الخميس هذا وستؤدي الفرقة الحمراء مراني الثلاثاء والاربعاء في الرابعة والنصف عصرا وهو نفس توقيت المباراة بمدينة كادوقلي قبل الاقلاع صباح الخميس لمدينة كادوقلي بطائرة خاصة في نفس يوم المباراة.
بمنزل طه احمد عبدالجليل بالصافية وحضور الرموز
اجتماع ناجح لشباب من اجل المريخ بقدامى المحاربين امس
استضاف منزل القطب المريخي المرموق طه احمد عبدالجليل ابوزيد وشقيقه مزمل بمدينة بحري بحي الصافية الانيق مساء امس اجتماع تنظيم شباب من اجل المريخ بقدامي لاعبي ومحاربي المريخ في حقبه التاريخية المختلفة بحضور عدد كبير من الرموز تقدمهم سعادة السفير عبدالمحمود عبدالحليم والاستاذ عصام الحاج عثمان والسيد مبارك المقبول والاستاذ اكرم خيري والسيد مهدي عشم الله واللواء عبدالعزيز عوض واللواء الطيب الجزار حيث شكل قدامي لاعبي المريخ حضورا كبيرا في حضرة منزل القطب المريخي طه احمد عبدالجليل بقيادة الحاج عبدالرحمن زيدان - المعلم بشري وهبة والسر كاوندا والجيلي عبدالخير وفيصل الحنان وعبدالعزيز عبدالله ومنتصر الزاكي (زيكو) الضو قدم الخير والمهندس محمد موسى بجانب شباب من اجل المريخ حيث تحدث الجميع حول قدامي اللاعبين وهذه الشريحة الغائبة عن الساحة وتقوقعها وعدم تفاعلها مع الاحداث بالساحة المريخية و امن الجميع علي ان هذه الشريحة تعد من اهم الشرائح بنادي المريخ وينتظرها دور كبير من اجل قيادة العمل الاداري بنادي المريخ في ظل الولوج لعالم الاحتراف وفي ادارة الكرة ولابد من وجودهم وتوحيد صفوفهم من اجل المرحلة القادمة وان تكون لهم كلمتهم لانهم اصحاب حق اصيل وتاريخ عريض وكبير بهذا الصرح وتحدث عدد من قدامي اللاعبين بمرارات كبيرة عن حقوقهم المهضومة وعدم تواصل الاجيال وامن المجتمعون بقيادة الاستاذ عصام الحاج والجنرال الطيب الجرار واللواء عبدالعزيز بضرورة تواجد قدامي المحاربين في المرحلة القادمة ووقوفهم بجانب اللاعبين والجيل الحالي وبث روح واخلاق وادب المريخ ومثله وان الجميع ينتظرهم ولابد من ان يقدموا ممثلهم في المجلس القادم وان يقفوا معه وبجانبه من اجل تغيير الكثير من المفاهيم ومن اجل غد مريخي اكثر اشراقا.. وامن المجتمعون في ختام الاجتماع على ضرورة مواصلة الحراك المريخي ودعم كتيبة قدامي اللاعبين المحاربين والاعتراف بدورها الكبير وتقدمهم للصفوف في المرحلة القادمة بجانب اجماعهم علي وجود الاخ الرئيس الدكتور جمال الوالي لقيادة المريخ في المرحلة القادمة والوقوف بجانبه.
بعد مباراة قوية من شباب بري
طارق سليمان ركز علي يسن
البدري يسقط الحضري من حساباته ويستدعي حارس الشباب
بعد التطورات الاخيرة والتي شهدها معسكر الفريق في القاهرة و الذي تغيب من خلاله حارس الفريق الدولي عصام الحضري عن مباراتي البشتيل وتلفونات بني سويف الاعدادية وماصاحبه من احداث وبعد تخلف اللاعب عن العودة مع البعثة للخرطوم امس اخطر المدير الفني للفرقة الحمراء الكابتن حسام البدري سعادة اللواء مدني الحارث مدير الكرة باسقاط اللاعب عصام الحضري عن حساباته وطالب مدرب الحراس طارق سليمان بالتركيز على يسين وتجهيزه بصورة اكثر جدية لبقية الجولات فيما طالب البدري بانضمام حارس الشباب عبدالرحمن لبقية الجولات وتفريغه للفريق الاول وقام الحارث باخطار رئيس جهاز الشباب الاستاذ حسن ادريس بتفريغ اللاعب حتى نهاية الموسم مع الفريق الاول.
شبابنا يروضون اسد البراري بثلاثية امس
احكم شباب المريخ قبضتهم على صدارة مجموعتهم في بطولة دوري الشباب عقب تغلبهم على شباب اسد البراري مساء امس بثلاثة اهداف مقابل هدف في اللقاء الذي جمع بينهما بملعب دار الرياضة امدرمان في مباراة قوية بين الطرفين نجح من خلالها شباب اسد البراري في تقديم اداء رفيع وادوا مباراة جميلة وكبيرة نالوا بها احترام القاعدة الرياضية عكس شباب المريخ الذين نالوا الانتصار بدون عرض وبدون جماليات بكر علاء الدين الجنيد بالهدف الاول من قذيفة قوية وعزز مصطفى بالهدف الثاني قبل ان يقلص اسد البراري الفارق عن طريق احمد حسين من ركلة جزاء ليعود وليد علاء الدين البديل لاحراز الهدف الثالث بخطأ من مدافع اسد البراري.. ليرتفع شبابنا بنقاطهم الى 18 نقطة في الصدارة



*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*ان فوكس ..نجيب عبد الرحيم.....أخيراً تأهلنا بأدوات الغير
تعادلنا مع غانا على أرضها في لقاء الإياب وحظي اللاعبون باستقبال الفاتحين عند عودتهم لربوع الوطن وأفردت الصحف المساحات الكبيرة وتغزل الكتاب في نجوم المنتخب وقادة اتحاد كرة القدم وعلى هذه الأنغام تعاقد إتحاد كرة القدم السوداني وتم مع المدرب الوطني محمد عبدالله مازدا لتدريب المنتخب بمبلغ كبير.

في اللقاء الثاني مع غانا على أرضنا الذي سيحدد الفريق المتأهل مباشرة إلى بطولة أمم إفريقيا التي تقام في غينيا والجابون 2012 دون النظر إلى خدمات فرق المجموعات الأخرى خسرنا بهدفين دون رد ودون عناء من الضيوف الخسارة متوقعة كالعادة حتى في البطولات التي نقوم بتنظيمها على أرضنا لم نصل إلى خواتيمها باستثناء بطولة أمم إفريقيا 1970 وهنا لا أريد الخوض في بطولة الشأن التي قمنا بتنظيمها ولم نصل إلى المباراة النهائية رغم أن الدول شاركت بفريقها الرديف فكيف لا نخسر من البلاك إستارز الذين يفوقنا فنا وتكتيكاً وتكنيكاً ولو سوء الطالع وسوء التحكيم في المونديال العالمي الأخير في جنوب إفريقيا كانوا قاب قوسن أو أدني من ملامسة الكأس العالمية.

الجهاز الفني تأخر كثيرا جدا في إجراء تبديلاته خاصة في خط الهجوم المتأسف وضرورة إجراء تعديل في الخطة والمراكز بشكل يسمح للفريق بتجاوز حالة الأداء البطيء والعشوائية
كل الفرق التي تلعب معنا حفظت طريقه لعبنا وهذا خطأ الجهاز الفني في الفكر الفن والتكتيكي لأنه لا يوجد جديد لا يوجد لعب تكتيكي أو خطط بديلة تناسب الفكر الذي يقابلك في الملعب فلعبنا بخط هجوم كان في واد والمباراة في واد آخر وهذه مهمة الجهاز الفني الذي يتحمل الجزء الأكبر من الخسارة.

نحتاج إلى أطراف عصرية تستطيع التحرك في مناطق التقاطعات بكل أريحية وتجيد إرسال العرضيات المتقنة داخل منطقة العمليات في الوقت المناسب وقلب دفاع يعرف متى يتقدم ليشارك في طلعات فريقه الهجومية ومتى يبقى في الخطوط الخلفية وكيف يتمركز عند الكرات العكسية ومحاور أقوياء ليهم القدرة القتالية وسط الملعب وربط كل الخطوط بالإضافة إلى مهاجم هداف سريع وقوي يجيد كل الألعاب الفضائية والتسجيل بالرأس والقدم معاً.

أخيرا بعد اللغط الدائر من هنا وهناك حول تأهل منتخبنا إلى نهائيات أمم أفريقا تأكد تأهلنا بعد فوز الجزائر على إفريقيا الوسطى والمغرب على تنزانيا ولكن الحقيقة المجردة واضحة أمامنا الأخطاء واضحة ولا نعترف بها الهفوات والأخطاء تتكرر نتجاهل تصحيحها والإعلام مشغول بالأندية وقياداتها أكثر من المنتخب الوطني ولم يتطرق لتك الأخطاء أو برفع القناع عنها أو يكشف كل ما هو مستور لأن معظم الإعلاميين اعتادوا على كلمات المديح والتطبيل وتغليف الحقائق من أجل إرضاء قادة اتحاد كرة القدم الذين يتهربون عند الأزمات و يرمون اللوم الآخرين.

المنتخب يعاني من خلل واضح في كل الخطوط والمرحلة القادمة صعبة فالفريق يحتاج لأدوات ويحتاج للبديل الأمثل ويحتاج إلى وقت كاف للأعداد ويحتاج إلى جهاز فني أجنبي كي لا تتكرر مهازل غانا 




*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*توقيع رياضي ..معاوية الجاك...الرشيد المهدية زول نصيحة

سواء تأهل منتخبنا الوطني إلى نهائيات بطولة الأمم الافريقية بدولتي غينيا والجابون أم لم يتأهل يبقى المدرب محمد عبد الله مازدا اهل لإحترام وتقدير كل الشعب السوداني ويجب ان يجد التكريم الخاص من الدولة لانه ظل يعمل رغم العوارض التي اعترضت مساره من نقد هدام ومحبط من بعض المنسوبين لإعلام الهلال إضافة للإهمال الكبير الذي يجده المنتخب من الدولة واتحاد الكرة # وحينما نقول اتحاد الكرة فمعروف ان اهماله واضح وبين ويكفي معسكرات الفوضى باسمرا واديس والتي لا تجدي ولا تنفع
# لا نريد أن نطري على مازدا ونثني عليه لأن ما قدمه من إنجاز يؤكد ويثبت حقوق الرجل ويؤكد أحقيته بالثناء والمدح والشكر صباح مساء ..
# ويكفي مازدا أنه زامر الحي الذي أطرب بعد طول معاناة مع المنتخب الوطني وهو يقوده بإقتدار الى مسرح التواجد الإفريقي في نهائيات الأمم بدولة غانا من قبل ..
# ورغم ما ظل يحققه مازدا من تفوق وانجاز مع المنتخب الوطني الا انه ظل يتعرض لهجموم بايخ وسخيف من بعض المحسوبين على إعلام الهلال .
# مازدا ادار مباراة غانا باقتدار وذكاء لانه واجه خصماً محترماً يجيد كل ما يتعلق بكرة القدم وفي تمام الجاهزية الفنية والنفسية والبدنية
# ونقول لاعلام الهلال ان مازدا أشرك امير الربيع في الوقت الذي يوجد فيه لاعبين افضل منه عشرات المرات مثل نجم الدين عبد الله
# ومازدا دفع ببكري المدينة الذي قدم فصولاً في العك والفوضى الكروية على حساب لاعبين متميزين افضل منه مثل الطاهر حماد وعنكبة
# ومازدا اشرك بشة على حساب لاعبين في قامة وقدرات نزار حامد ورمضان عجب وامير كمال
# نقول للمدرب مازدا انك اجتهدت كثيراً وقدمت ما عجز عنه الجميع فلا تفسد روعة اجتهادك بالمجاملة
توقيعات متفرقة ..
# الحرب التي يشنها إعلام الهلال على المحلل بقناة الجزيرة الرياضية الكابتن الرشيد المهدية أساسها وسببها الرئيسي ان الرشيد ينطق ويصدع بالحقيقة واضحة دون تزييف او تحوير
# ولا ندري سر هروب إعلام الهلال من قول الحقيقة على فريقه رغم اليقين التام بان فرقة الهلال الحالية تعتبر الأضعف من حيث المستوى من بين كل الاجيال الاخيرة منذ العام 87 وهو اول موسم عرف فيه الفريق ثقافة الوصول نهائيات البطولات الخارجية
# حالة التعتيم التي يمارسها اعلام الهلال وعدم القرب من قول الحقيقة اضرت بالفريق اكثر مما افادته والدليل الانتكاسات والنكبات التي ظلت تلقي برحلها على الديار الزرقاء حيث الخسارة من انيمبا ومن ثم الترجي في بطولة قارية
# مشكلة الكابتن الرشيد المهدية ان قول الحق في الديار الزرقاء ممنوع ممنوع ممنوع ومنطقة محظورة ممنوع الاقتراب منها ولذلك يهاجمه الاعلام الهلالي لانه أصلاً لم يتعود على ان يصدع بالحقيقة فيما يتعلق بفريقه
# اما الحديث المضحك عن ان الرشيد المهدية ينتقد لاعبي الهلال من باب (الغيرة) فهو حقاً حديث مضحك حد ان تستلقي على قفاك لان الرشيد المهدية كان لاعباً فذاً وعملاقاً ومتمكناً وحاذقاً في إجادة كل فنون كرة القدم وليس بعضها ولعب لاعتى الاندية على مستوى القارة السمراء وهو نادي الزمالك المصري .. فأين لعب من يغار منهم الرشيد المهدية يا هؤلاء ..
# لا توجد ادنى درجات المقارنة بين الرشيد المهدية كلاعب وكمحلل متمكن وحريف وعارف ببواطن امور النقد الفني وبين اي لاعب هلالي حالياً او سابقاً
# الرشيد المهدية اصبح واجهة سودانية جميلة وانيقة بهية والمطلوب مساعدته ومعاونته ليبدع اكثر لا العمل المنظم لتكسير مجاديفه بسبب إشباع رغبات وميول ذاتية لا يسندها منطق بقدر ما تسندها أوامر العاطفة العمياء
# اما الحديث العاطفي والإنفعالي الذي يخاطب المؤسسات الإعلامية التي تستعين بخدمات الكابتن الرشيد الفنية وتحريضها على الاستغناء عنه وابعاده فوراً فهو حديث (لا يودي لا يجيب) لأن القنوات التي تستعين بخدمات الرشيد المهدية تعلم جيداً قدراته العالية في تقديم خدمة كبيرة لمشاهديها ولا يمكن ان تعمل بمفهوم إرضاء هواة الآراء العاطفية والأسرى لميولهم الخاصة
# فالمؤسسات الإعلامية التي يعمل بها الكابتن المهدية لها سمعتها ومكانتها العالمية وتتدرك جيداً ماهية الامور من حولها وتدرك جيداً ان بعض من ينتقدون يستندون على قاعدة قوامها المواجد وتصفية حسابات خاصة
# من قبل إنتقد بعض الزملاء في اعلام الهلال وما زالوا الاخوين سامر العمرابي وفراس طنون بسبب مريخيتهم لا اكثر وكثيراً ما خاطبوا قناة الجزيرة بالاستغناء عن خدماتهما رغم النجاح الكبير الذي حققاه
# الرشيد المهدية ظل ينتقد أداء لاعبي الهلال في البطولة الافريقية وحديثه عين الحقيقة اكدته نتائج الفريق المتواضعة والمخجلة حيث خسر مرتين على ارضه وبين جمهوره ..
# اعفى الهلال مدربه ميشو وخسر امام انيمبا والترجي داخل ملعبه .. فهل كان للرشيد المهدية دور في ذلك
# مواجهة الحقيقة والتصدي لمعالجة العيوب اجدى وانفع من الهجوم على كابتن في مقام الرشيد صاحب الفكر الثاقب والمحلل النبيه والحصيف واللاعب السابق الحريف والفنان
# اما الحديث عن ان الرشيد يستقصد هيثم مصطفى كرار ويغار منه فهو حديث غريب لان هيثم أصلاً لم يتفوق على الرشيد المهدية في مسيرته مع المستديرة لان هيثم لم يحقق كأساً خارجية ولم يحترف في اكبر الأندية على مستوى القارة الافريقية
# وهيثم مصطفى في حال اعتزاله فلن يكون المحلل الشاطر والذكي كما الرشيد المهدية
# تم إبعاد هيثم مصطفى وعمر بخيت عن مباراة غانا بسبب ضعف المستوى الفني فمستوى اللاعبيْن في تراجع مستمر وعلى اعلام الهلال القناعة بذلك بدلاً من مهاجمة مدرب المنتخب الوطني محمد عبد الله
# عدم سفر الثنائي هيثم مصطفى وعمر بخيت مع المنتخب الى الكنغو دون أعذار منطقية ومقنعة سبب كافٍ لان يكونا خارج حسابات الجهاز الفني على هذا الاساس فقط دعك من ضعف المستوى الفني
# نقول للإخوة في اعلام الهلال ممن يهاجمون المهدية ان (الغِتغيت) والتستر على عيوب فريقكم أحد الأسباب الرئيسية في ان يطول عمر الصفر الدولي من العام 1930 وحتى اللحظة وما زال النيل يجري
# مازدا ظل تحت أمر المنتخب الوطني متى تم استدعاؤه يهب دون شروط أو تردد ورغم ذلك تهاجمه أقلام لا تدرك قيمة الوطن ومصلحته
# لا يوجد من هو أجدر وأفضل من مازدا لقيادة المنتخب السوداني اليوم وغداً وبعد غدٍ ..
# بالمنطق وبالحساب على أرض الواقع مازدا هو الأفضل وما سواه فشل ذريع على الواقع أيضاً
# أخي الرشيد المهدية .. لن يرضى عنك إعلام الهلال حتى تلوي عنق الحقيقة . فهل أنت فاعل ؟






*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*تفاصيل صحيفة الزعيم
الوالي : قادرون على توكيل كل محاميي أوروبا في مواجهة محامي الحضري الفرنسي
رد بقوة على الحارس ووكيله شيحة 

قال رئيس نادي المريخ جمال الوالي في حديثه لمودرن سبورت ان توكيل الحضري لمحام من فرنسا لا يخيفهم ابداً لانهم على حق واردف الوالي قائلاً: اذا اوكل الحضري محامياً من فرنسا فإننا سنوكل كل محاميي أوروبا من اجل رد حقوق المريخ وردع اللاعب عبر القانون لانه لم يلتزم بالعقد الذي ابرمناه معه والممتد لثلاث سنوات واذا رفض الحضري ام استجاب لطلبنا فانه سيواصل المدة المنصوص عليها في العقد المبرم معه منذ التسجيلات الماضية والقانون حتماً سيقف في صفنا.
وقطع رئيس نادي المريخ بانهم لن يقوموا بالاتصال على الحضري مجدداً ومطالبته بالعودة والمشاركة مع الفريق لان القانون واضح ويلزمه بالعودة من تلقاء نفسه ومضى الوالي في حديثه : اذا اضطررنا ليحرس مرمى الفريق احد اللاعبين فاننا سنفعل ولن يؤثر ذلك في مسيرة المريخ وانما سيعود على الحضري بما لا يحمد عقباه لانه اخل بالعقد .
وكانت قناة مودرن سبورت قد استضافت وكيل الحضري محمد شيحة الذي كشف عن استعانة الحارس بمحام فرنسي الجنسية في إحدى المؤسسات الكبيرة المتخصصة لفسخ تعاقده مع ناديه الحالي المريخ السوداني.
وتابع شيحة خلال مداخلة هاتفية ببرنامج "السادسة مساء" على قناة "موردن سبورت" بأنه قد يكون السيد جمال الوالي رئيس نادي المريخ بما يُعرف عنه من سخاء أعطى للحضري حقوقه بعيداً عن التعاقد الرسمي بينهم، موضحاً أن الأوراق الرسمية تثبت أن عصام لم يحصل على أي مستحقات مالية منذ 10 أشهر أي منذ بداية تعاقده مع الفريق كنوع من حفظ الجميل له لتدخله لحل الأزمة بينه وبين النادي الأهلي بسبب غرامة هروبه لسيون السويسري، وتابع بأنه أرسل إنذاراً لنادي المريخ يوم 30 سبتمبر الماضي للمطالبة بحقوقه ولم يتلق رداً ثم عاد وأرسل إنذاراً آخر رسمي بعلم الوصول لاتحاد الكرة السوداني ونادي المريخ.
وتداخل عادل أبو جريشة عضو مجلس نادي المريخ السوداني بأنه متعجب جداً من كلام شيحة فهو قريب منه للغاية ويعلم جيداً أن اللاعب حصل على كل مستحقاته حتى آخر يوم له قبل معسكر القاهرة الأخير موضحاً




*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*كليتشي يقود هجوم السودان في النهائيات
في مفاجأة من العيار الثقيل
علمت(الزعيم) أن المدير الفني لمنتخبنا الوطني يبحث بجدية الاستفادة من خدمات مهاجم المريخ النيجيري السوداني الجنسية كليتشي اسونوا لضمه لقائمة الصقور التي ستشارك في نهائيات الامم الافريقية المقبلة وذلك لاستيفائه الشروط المحددة من قبل الاتحاد الدولي لكرة القدم حيث أكمل بالموسم الحالي خمس سنوات بالسودان وهو ما يمنحه حق المشاركة ضمن المنتخب السوداني وتفيد المعلومات بان المدير الفني للصقور بدأ في بحث الأمر مع المسئولين في اتحاد كرة القدم بغية البحث في الأمر خاصة في ما يتعلق بالجانب القانوني في مسألة ضم كليتشي لقائمة المنتخب في ظل وجود تجاوب مريخي مع الفكرة وهو ما يعني قدرتهم في اقناع لاعب النادي بالمشاركة ضمن صفوف المنتخب.
وكان تأهل منتخبنا قد حسم امس عقب نهاية مباراتي الجولة الرابعة حيث فازت الجزائر على أفريقيا الوسطى بهدفين
*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*المريخ يصل ويعود للتدريبات بملعبه اليوم
وصلت بعثة المريخ إلى الخرطوم صباح أمس قادمة من القاهرة التي قضى بها فريق الكرة بالنادي معسكراً تحضيرياً للمواجهات المقبلة بالدوري الممتاز وكأس السودان بمدينة 6 أكتوبر وامتد المعسكر لخمسة عشر يوماً أجرى من خلالها المريخ تدريبات مكثفة إستعداداً للمباريات المرتقبة فضلاً عن خوضه لجولتين تحضيريتين أمام فريقي بشتيل واتصالات بني سويف حيث إنتهت الجولتان بنتيجة واحدة وهي (3/1) وخرج منها الفريق بالفائدة المطلوبة حسبما ذكر المدير الفني حسام البدري عقب الجولات السابقة التي خاضها فريقه معتبراً أن المعسكر الماضي أدى أغراضه تماماً وإستفاد منه المريخ بصورة مثالية قبل أن يخوض التنافس الرسمي ابتداءً من جولة هلال كادقلي يوم الثالث عشر من الشهر الجاري بمعقل الأسود.
وقرر الجهاز الفني للمريخ أن تبدأ تدريبات الفريق المحلية اليوم تأهباً لمواجهة هلال كادقلي ضمن الأسبوع الـ23 من منافسة الدوري الممتاز باعتبار أن هذه الجولة هي الأصعب في المواجهات المقبلة من واقع أدائها خارج الأرض وعلى ملعب كادقلي لذلك يريد حسام البدري التجهيز لها بصورة مثالية.
----------
مجلس الشباب و الرياضة يجمد نشاط البرير
أصدر المجلس الأعلى للشباب والرياضية بولاية الخرطوم القرار الوزاري رقم33 لسنة 2011 وهو تجميد النشاط الرياضي لرئيس نادي الهلال السيد الأمين البرير لحين مقابلة لجنة تقصي الحقائق التي كونها الوزير بموجب القرار رقم 32 وقالت الوزارة انها أعلمت اللجنة بضرورة رفع تقريرها النهائي في فترة أقصاها أسبوع واحد فقط وقالت اللجنة انها استمعت لتقرير اولي مفصل من اللجنة التي ترأسها الفاتح ميرغني وعضوية عدد من القانونيين بالقطاع الرياضي .
--------------
السعيد محجوب : سبعة شهود أكدوا واقعة الاعتداء ورجب يحمل الجمهور المسئولية
في برنامج لقناة قوون
خلفت حلقة استديو(قوون) امس الكثير من الجدل في الشارع الرياضي حول واقعة اعتداء رئيس الهلال على الحكم الجزائري وساهمت بشكل كبير في فتح القضية على مصراعيها من جديد بعد ان تجاوزها الاعلام في الايام الماضية خاصة بعد قرار الكاف حولها وتحدث خلال البرنامج الاستاذ السعيد عثمان محجوب وزير الشباب والرياضة بولاية الخرطوم بالوكالة موضحاً بأن سبعة شهود اكدوا اعتداء رئيس الهلال على الحكم في تحقيقات الوزارة فيما نفى نائب رئيس اتحاد السلة وقطب الهلال عادل رجب نفياً قاطعاً ان يكون رئيس الهلال اعتدى على الحكم وسرد واقعة جديدة تتحدث عن ان الجماهير رمت الحكم بقارورات المياه وبعض الكراسي وهو ما ادى لسقوطه ليقوم هو (بلزه) حيث لم يكن هناك من بجانبه وكشف عن ان هناك (سقوط ثاني) للحكم على الارض وتحدث البعض في الحلقة عن عدم اختصاص اللجنة التي شكلها الوزير وهو ما يمنح رئيس الهلال الحق في عدم المثول أمامها ويتوقع ان تثير الحلقة العديد من ردود الافعال خاصة في ما يتعلق بما قاله عادل رجب والذي فهمه البعض بأنه يعني ضمنياً غياب تام لرجال الأمن المكلفين بتأمين الحكم وطاقمه المساعد
*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*ميشو : أنا أفضل مدرب في تاريخ الهلال
أبدى الصربي ميلوتان سيردوفيتش حزنه الشديد للقرار الذي صدر بحقه واصفاً أنه بحكم القاضي ويجب عليه أن يمثل للقوانين التي أبعدته عن منصبه كمدرب للهلال الذي وصفه بأنه سيكون بيته ولا يمكن أن ينسي الأيام التي قضاها بين جدرانه في محاولة منه لتحقيق حلمهم بالحصول على لقب منافسة دوري أبطال أفريقيا مع نادي العاصمة الخرطوم معتبراً أنه في بادئ الأمر لم يكن يتخيل أن تنتهي أيامه مع الهلال بهذه الطريقة مشيراً إلى أن كرة القدم يمكن أن تنقلب عليك رأساً على عقب خلال ثانية واحدة ولا يمكن أن يشفع لك تاريخك مع الفريق ولا إنجازاتك في مثل تلك اللحظات التي وصفها بالعصيبة والتي مرت عليه في بلد كان يتمنى أن يحقق تطلعات أنصاره.
ووصف الصربي ميشو بأنه الأفضل من بين أقرانه الذين عملوا مع نادي الهلال خلال الفترة الأخيرة وقال: للهلال تاريخ كبير ولكن الإحصائيات تؤكد بأنني الأفضل مقارنة مع أنور جسام والحيدوسي وسانتوس وريكاردو مع إحترامي لهم جميعاً ولكن نتائجي تتحدث عني فأنا المدرب الوحيد الذي قاد الهلال إلى نصف النهائي مرتين متتاليتين ووصلت لدوري المجموعات مرتين بدون هزيمة.
-------------
البرير يتخلف عن المثول أمام الكاف وكرار يوضح
القرار يصدر بالثلاثاء 
تغيب رئيس الهلال الامين البرير امس عن مقابلة لجنة الانضباط بالاتحاد الافريقي لكرة القدم وقام محامي النادي بمقابلتها نيابة عنه وافادت تقارير صحافية ان اجتماع لجنة الانضباط حضره اربعة أعضاء وسيتم احاطة بقية الاعضاء بحيثيات الاجتماع عبر الإيميل ليتم اتخاذ القرار بالتمرير والذي يتوقع ان يصدر يوم غدٍ الثلاثاء.
ومن جهة أخرى أوضح العميد عصام كرار نائب الامين العام لمجلس الهلال انهم لم يتسلموا حتى الآن قرار تجميد نشاط رئيس النادي من المجلس الأعلى للشباب والرياضة وقال ان تخلف السيد البرير عن المثول امام لجنة الانضباط بالاتحاد الافريقي تم بداعي الحالة الصحية وقد ارسل المجلس تقريراً طبياً للاتحاد الافريقي يبين حالة البرير الصحية.
---------------
شباب المريخ يواصلون الانتصارات
واصل شباب المريخ انتصاراتهم القوية في بطولة الشباب حيث حققوا امس فوزاً مثيراً على شباب بري بثلاثية عن طريق وليد ومصطفى وابراهيم مقابل هدف لبري عن طريق ضربة جزاء ليعزز شباب الفرقة الحمراء صدارتهم للبطولة
*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*رئيس الاتحاد الغاني سعيد بالحفاوة والاستقبال
10-10-2011 03:35
أشاد المحامي كواسي ماينتاكي رئيس الاتحاد الغاني لكرة القدم وعضو اللجنة التنفيذية بالاتحاد الأفريقي لكرة القدم (الكاف) ورئيس بعثة المنتخب الغاني للسودان بالاتحاد السوداني لكرة القدم على الاستقبال الجيد الذي وجدته بعثة منتخب بلاده من لحظة وصولها لمطار الخرطوم وحتى مغادرتها عائدة لبلادها وقال بأن الاتحاد السوداني عاملهم معاملة كريمة وكان في استقبالهم بمطار الخرطوم الدولي رئيس الاتحاد الدكتور معتصم جعفر الذي قام بتسهيل إجراءات دخولهم التي لم تتجاوز دقائق معدودة وكانت كل الإمور مرتبة ترتيباً جيداً فاستقلت البعثة البص وتوجهت مباشرة إلى فندق برج الفاتح وأشار إلى أن الفندق ممتاز وتتوافر فيه كل سبل الراحة وكذلك الترحيل كان جيداً وملاعب التدريبات كانت جاهزة ولم نجد أية معاناة منذ وصولنا وحتى عودتنا وأوضح بأنه ترأس عدداً من البعثات ولكنه لم يجد الحفاوة وحرارة الاستقبال والكرم سوى في السودان وكشف عن سعادته الكبيرة باستقبال رئيس الاتحاد السوداني الدكتور معتصم جعفر له في المطار وهو أمر يؤكد تماماً إحترام وتقدير السودانيين لضيوفهم وظل رئيس الاتحاد في حالة اتصال دائم بالبعثة يذلل كل العقبات التي إعترضتها فلم نجد معاملة كريمة مثل ما وجدناها في السودان وكل أفراد البعثة سعيدين لتعامل أهل السودان الراقي.
--------------
مدير إدارة الرياضة بالوزارة يرد على مازدا
أصدر الدكتور نجم الدين المرضي مدير ادارة الرياضة بوزارة الشباب والرياضة بياناً أمس رد فيه على الحديث الذي ذكره المدير الفني للمنتخب الوطني محمد عبد الله مازدا في المؤتمر الصحفي عقب المباراة أمس الأول والذي قال فيه ان وزارة الشباب والرياضة لم تدعم المنتخب وكانوا يحتاجون لمبلغ 200 يورو من اجل سفر المنتخب لفرنسا وأداء مباراة ودية أمام منتخب توغو وأكد نجم الدين في بيانه ان الوزارة لم تقصر مع المنتخب رغم الظروف التي تعيشها البلاد ظل الوزير يعمل على توفير الدعم للمنتخب وخير دليل دعمه بمليار وكشف مدير الرياضة عن ان الوزير سيعلن الدعم الذي قدموه للمنتخبات الوطنية في مؤتمر صحفي قريب جداً ،كما ان وزارة الشباب والرياضة لا تتعامل مع مدربي الفرق وتعاملها مع الاتحادات والاتحاد هو المسئول عن اعداد المنتخبات وهو الذي يخاطب الوزارة بشأن ذلك للمساهمة في الاعداد
*

----------


## اسماعيل

*الأخ عجبكو السلام عليكم . 
أخى لو ريحتنا من صورة هذا الهلفوت يكون أفضل . 
*

----------


## عجبكو

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة اسماعيل
					

الأخ عجبكو السلام عليكم . 
أخى لو ريحتنا من صورة هذا الهلفوت يكون أفضل . 



بس كده غااااااااااااالي و الطلب رخيص هسي اغير التوقيع
                        	*

----------

